# 2006-2007 Off Season | Summer League Thread



## notting_hill

I dont know whether it is early or not, I thought it would be good to talk about some possible off season moves from now on. What should we do? Which players should we trade ? Which players should we sign ?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG













Need a PG


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

1. PG - push the ball, make open jumpers, defend the perimeter
~Drew sign & trade, Draft, FA (Banks, Terry, Barbosa) 

2. Big man - someone who can block shots and defend the post 
~Draft, FA (Nazr Mohammed?)

3. Bench scorer - need someone who can score consistently off the pine 
~Resign Flip


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> 1. PG - push the ball, make open jumpers, defend the perimeter
> ~Drew sign & trade, Draft, FA (Banks, Terry, Barbosa)
> 
> 2. Big man - someone who can block shots and defend the post
> ~Draft, FA (Nazr Mohammed?)
> 
> 3. Bench scorer - need someone who can score consistently off the pine
> ~Resign Flip


Couldn't agree more...We really need a PG badly and I was thinking Terry or Barbosa, Banks doesn't allow us to spread the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Devin Harris is looking good right now for Dallas: may give us an oppurtunity to get Terry


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Honestly guys, do you think we should try and move Hughes? Or give him next year?

I feel we should give him next year, but god is he looking terrible on the offensive end. He's doing fine on D, but we need him to score more, and not take so many jumpers.

What about Z?...


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

His name is Barbosa. And he shall make us complete. Watching him in the playoffs, I'd give phoenix anybody on our roster with the exception of Lebron or Verejao or Hughes.

I think those 3 are our core for the next ten years. The only thing wrong with Hughes is his shooting right now. And considering he injured his shooting hand--that doesn't bother me much. He just needs to get confidence back in that hand. You see he doesn't like to dunk right now even.

But man. There's not a better fit at point guard in the league than Barbosa for the Cavs.

Another guy I wouldn't mind making a move for is Beno Udrih, if Barbosa falls through. I really like his game. But I would want the rights to Scola coming back with Udrih. Scola, Udrih, resign Flip and that'd be it. Draft smart(did Splitter withdraw his name yet? He seems like the Martynas of this draft).


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



futuristxen said:


> His name is Barbosa. And he shall make us complete. Watching him in the playoffs, I'd give phoenix anybody on our roster with the exception of Lebron or Verejao or Hughes.
> 
> I think those 3 are our core for the next ten years. The only thing wrong with Hughes is his shooting right now. And considering he injured his shooting hand--that doesn't bother me much. He just needs to get confidence back in that hand. You see he doesn't like to dunk right now even.
> 
> But man. There's not a better fit at point guard in the league than Barbosa for the Cavs.
> 
> Another guy I wouldn't mind making a move for is Beno Udrih, if Barbosa falls through. I really like his game. But I would want the rights to Scola coming back with Udrih. Scola, Udrih, resign Flip and that'd be it. Draft smart(did Splitter withdraw his name yet? He seems like the Martynas of this draft).


 We probably could have got Barbaso for Gooden in the beginning of the year when Amare went down or in the middle of the year when K. thomas went down (this might have been passed the trade deadline) but not now.

Barbaso frankly looks better then Nash right now at times (i.e. Tony Parker of 2 years ago) and the Suns will be asking a lot. The only thing that could give us a shot is that they have 3 max contracts on the books in Amare, Marion, and Nash. Plus they have to resign T. Thomas possibly. This could open a door for a sign and trade but it is looking a lot bleaker. This should have been the trade that happened in the beginning of the year.


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I doubt Barbosa is going anywhere. If the Suns were to deal him, they would want Varejao at the very least. Besides AV (LeBron as well), there's nothing Phoenix cares for on Cleveland's roster.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Can anyone figure out what salaries we'd need to dump to get Francis.

He ain't perfect but he'll likely be available for a fraction of what he is worth


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Can anyone figure out what salaries we'd need to dump to get Francis.
> 
> He ain't perfect but he'll likely be available for a fraction of what he is worth


 Also interested in what we'd need to dump for Crawford (God I hate his game but his jumpshooting/penetration would be what we need in our PG and Larry Brown actually seemed to like him which says a whole lot)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Honestly, the only untouchables on this roster (IMO) are Lebron and AV. Everyone else should be in consideration if we can nab a quality PG or big man. 

Another alternative is to work a deal with Chicago for one of their PGs, and hopefully squeeze a 1st rounder out of them, possibly an '07 pick since we don't have one.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I'm compiling a list of PG's that we might have a chance of acquiring

Ideal but unlikely (Ideal meaning instant contender for anyone on our roster not named Hughes, Lebron, and AV)
Barbaso
Terry (FA)

Less Ideal (Signficant improvement but not sure how much we'll improve - Crawford and James are probably the best of them for us)
Crawford
Francis
Marbury
Mike James (FA)
Brevin Knight
Anthony Johnson
Duhon

Draft (Getting Rondo or Lowry would be nice: both good fit for us)
M. Williams (Uconn) - going to go too high lotter
Rondo (Kentucky) - projected to in the teens
Kyle Lowry (Villanova) - may be within our range
Jordan Farmar (UCLA) - within our range: not a fan of his athleticism
Dee Brown (Illinios) - love his speed but his height and lack of a consistent jumpshot make him less then ideal
*Sergio Rodríguez (international) - don't know much about him but he's within our range*


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Rondo (Kentucky) - projected to in the teens


Nbadraft.net isn't anything to take very seriously but they currently project Rondo to be picked *after* Cleveland. Meaning he could still be on the board and Cleveland would pass on him, to draft a power forward.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



remy23 said:


> Nbadraft.net isn't anything to take very seriously but they currently project Rondo to be picked *after* Cleveland. Meaning he could still be on the board and Cleveland would pass on him, to draft a power forward.


 Nbadraft.net blows like you said remy: I check out Draftexpress.com for a better prediction


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I'm in the minority, but I'd love to have Crawford. He's an excellent passer, and does like to push the ball. Plus he has a lot of untapped potential defensively with his long arms. Hughes and Crawford would be an intriguing backcourt. He could probably be had for Eric Snow if we could balance the salaries. 

Amazingly Francis and Marbury are probably more gettable. Marbury doesn't know how to push the ball, but he can make the open jumper. Francis can push the ball, but he's basically super-mcinnis.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



futuristxen said:


> I'm in the minority, but I'd love to have Crawford. He's an excellent passer, and does like to push the ball. Plus he has a lot of untapped potential defensively with his long arms. Hughes and Crawford would be an intriguing backcourt. He could probably be had for Eric Snow if we could balance the salaries.
> 
> Amazingly Francis and Marbury are probably more gettable. Marbury doesn't know how to push the ball, but he can make the open jumper. Francis can push the ball, but he's basically super-mcinnis.


 Well we need a PG and New York has like 4 of em: Crawford would be the best fit because of his skill set although his shot selection leaves a lot to be desired

Considering that Hughes adn Lebron handle the ball so much, Crawford's lack of "pure PG" mentality might be a good as when you're playing with Bron you need to stay aggresive adn not just watch James


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I forgot Cassell is also a FA. WE might be title contenders if we had him: that jumper and his PG skills would have made teams pay for even thinking about doubling Lebron.

A young Cassell is what we need to look for (Possibly draft a Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo and sign Cassell to mentor them?


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

you deal with cassell you deal wth the devil. I don't know if Mike Brown could handle him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> I forgot Cassell is also a FA. WE might be title contenders if we had him: that jumper and his PG skills would have made teams pay for even thinking about doubling Lebron.
> 
> *A young Cassell is what we need to look for (Possibly draft a Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo* and sign Cassell to mentor them?


This is where I think we need to focus. We need to start looking to boost our talent level long term. You look at a team like Dallas or SA, alot of their best talent is home grown through the draft - Josh Howard, Daniels, Harris, Parker, Ginobli - we need young, talented guys like that on this team.

We need a core group of younger guys we can come back to the playoffs with every year, build experience alongside Lebron, and eventually get over the hump of Detroit. The quick fix was fine to get Lebron locked up, but we need to start thinking more long term.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I'm not sold on any of the point guards in this year's draft. I think Jamal Crawford, Barbosa, Beno Udrih are all better long term solutions than any of the point guards in this draft. Rondo is intriguing, but he can't shoot.

I'd rather draft a big man to give front court depth for when Z and Marshall go to pasture. And I wouldn't be adverse to a shooting guard or small forward if Ferry saw someone that was a steal, because I think Luke is pretty much a bust. And Sasha...I dunno.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I don't see the fascination with Udrih: he's got skills but he in the limited time I've seen him play he doesn't have great athletic ability and has trouble holding his dribble against pressure D.

I think there are 3 PG's prospects in this draft who will be within our range AND are talented (Lowry, Rondo, and possibly the Spaniard Rodriquez)


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



hendrix2430 said:


> Honestly guys, do you think we should try and move Hughes? Or give him next year?
> 
> I feel we should give him next year, but god is he looking terrible on the offensive end. He's doing fine on D, but we need him to score more, and not take so many jumpers.
> 
> What about Z?...


Honestly, I found myself asking this same question throughout the season. I think he's owed a 2nd season and if its more of the same then we should shop him...Maybe we should move Z too if he can't get his act together during these playoffs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Man Devin Harris is REALLY good. I think there is a legit chance to acquire Terry if he can play like this...


----------



## pmac34

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

does Mike James interest you?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



pmac34 said:


> does Mike James interest you?


 His age is a big concern for me. I want a PG who we can groom to be with our future core of James, Hughes, and AV.

If we can get a quality PG with our draft pick then I would considering signing James to bridge teh gap till the rook can develop


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



> 20 or more NBA GM’s have been down to Southern Califonia to watch workouts held by Tim Grgurich and Joe Abunassar this past week. One workout conducted Wednesday that has been heavily discussed consisted of Marcus Williams, Louis Amundson, Leon Powe and an anonymous guard from a local Southern California school.
> 
> All the buzz coming out of this workout said that Marcus Williams was "phenomenal." One NBA GM went as far as to say that he "looked like a top 10 pick”. The GM went on to say that he “ran the workout with poise, got to wherever he wanted on the floor, knocked down his perimeter shot at a good clip and generally showed the savvy of an NBA veteran.” Williams is currently ranked as the #1 PG on nearly every NBA team's draft board, with a massive gap between him and the next point guard (which is certainly up for debate). Williams is becoming one of the hottest names in the draft from what we’ve gathered from numerous conversations we’ve had from all different types of sources in the NBA draft business (everyone except for, ironically enough, his agent--who we have not yet spoken with). Another scout in attendance who preferred not to go on the record was equally impressed: “I’m sorry, but there is just not a better point guard in the draft. Everything comes natural to him.”
> 
> Stopping for the day at IMG Academy in Clearwater, we got to catch up with his trainer Joe Abunassar to try and confirm what we were hearing. Abunassar likes his work with the players to do the talking for him, but did not deny what we were hearing. He went on to say that Williams has way more NBA upside than people give him credit for considering that his body is nowhere near full potential. He feels that once he has the chance to work with him more on his diet and conditioning level, essentially helping him make the full transition from being a college student to an NBA pro, he’ll test out very well as an athlete. He says that while “he’s not the best shooter we’ve got in the gym right now, I still haven’t seen him lose a shooting competition.”
> 
> Many league sources we spoke with this past week feel that the Atlanta Hawks will have to give Marcus Williams a very serious look should they not move up in the lottery on May 23rd, and especially if they move down. What’s interesting for Williams is that all four teams currently slated from 4-8 in this draft (Atlanta, Toronto, Minnesota, Boston) all need a playmaking point guard, meaning his stock would likely rise by default even if he wasn't working out as well as he has lately.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1300


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Is Nene unrestricted or a restricted FA this offseason? Wonder if we can grab him with the full MLE as that injury has to scare away the big contracts


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



> Mike James was traded by the Rockets before the 2005-2006 season and now he ants to return to Houston.
> 
> "Houston is my first choice," James said. "Seriously, Houston is home. My wife is from Houston. We just bought our house in Houston. I want to go home."
> 
> "I would love to go straight from my home to the arena," James said. "If I can do that the rest of my career, that's what I want to do.
> 
> "I'm back in the gym already. I'm back working out with John Lucas already. I know if I want something better, I can't do the same things to get different results. I have to do different things to get different results. Now I'm boxing this summer. I'm training in different ways because I want to be better.
> 
> "This season, every part of my game got better. Now, my main focus is coming back to H-Town." [READ]


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40504/20060514/james_says_houston_is_his_first_choice/


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Update: this is Nene's 4th year so he will be unrestricted I believe like Gooden.

If we can get a PG by a sign/trade and/or draft. I would consider pushing hard for Nene


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

LOL the Bulls board is all over Nene: so maybe we don't got a shot after all hehe


----------



## Morongk22

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Honestly, I found myself asking this same question throughout the season. I think he's owed a 2nd season and if its more of the same then we should shop him...Maybe we should move Z too if he can't get his act together during these playoffs.


I can't agree with you on this post, Z has been with this team for so long and he has gone through the hard times and the good. He helped carry us all year and now he's struggling a little in the playoffs and people are giving up on him, it just ridiculous. The same thing was done with DJ and Marshall all season, people where hating on them saying lets trade em/bench em....their awful, bad shot selection, no defense, etc. Then they start playing well and everyone loves em. I'm not saying you(Bron_Melo_Roy) said those things about DJ & Marsh but basically everyone else on this board did and i hate to say it but comments like those and these comments about Z are perfect examples of *fair weather fans*.

Sometimes its more important to remember what it took to get there, than what you did once you landed.

I'm sorry if I offended anyone and I don't want to start an arguments, but I had to get that off my chest


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="640"><tbody><tr><td width="10">
> </td><td><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="610"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2">
> </td></tr><tr><td colspan="2">
> </td></tr><tr><td colspan="2">
> </td><td>
> </td><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td>
> </td><td rowspan="2" width="200">
> </td></tr><tr><td width="486">
> </td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" align="center">
> </td></tr><tr><td colspan="2">
> 
> 
> <hr>
> 
> Kyle Lowry, 6-0, Sophomore, Point Guard, Villanova
> 
> Lowry looked a little bit bored to begin with during the drills, knocking down most of his mid-range jumpers and some of his college threes--still picking things up along the way considering that this was only his 2nd day at IMG so far, but managing to leave a favorable impression mostly due to how he looked in the one on one portion of the workout.
> 
> Physically, he is definitely on the small side, but looked much more natural finally without the undershirt he usually sported under his Villanova jersey. He’s built not unlike many NFL tailbacks are, extremely strong and explosive, shifty in his movements, and patient and instinctive with where he wants to get out on the court.
> 
> <center><table border="1"><tbody><tr><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td>
> </td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> He didn’t have the same polish that a lot of players who have been doing these same drills for a month or more already possess, and is regardless a bit lacking on the offensive end in terms of his perimeter shooting ability, but in the one on one was when his competitiveness really came out.
> 
> His strength was evident in the way that he would take contact either on the perimeter or at the basket and brush it off as if nothing had happened and continue to go to work. He took the ball to the hoop strong time after time and finished well, even when being bumped off his spot initially.
> 
> When creating his own shot he was smart and patient with the moves he wanted to make, leading his defender on into thinking he has him before exploding right past him with his quickness or a crafty hesitation move. His ball-handling skills looked superb even without the things he’ll be learning here in the next month or so, as he’s a street-smart instinctive New York City type point guard who just knows how to get the job done. He couldn’t get his shot to fall for him consistently from behind the arc, but looked good stepping back from mid-range off the dribble and elevating for a smooth looking jump-shot.
> 
> Defensively in these drills, Lowry was an absolute menace. He got in his man’s grill on every single possession and just would not let anyone go by him. He’s a pest in the truest sense, bodying up his man constantly, using his terrific hands to wreak havoc, and even blocking shots on the perimeter or in the paint when someone had the nerve to challenge him.
> 
> After the workout was over he decided to put on a little show by putting his leaping ability on display. He pulled off a number of extremely impressive dunks, bouncing the ball high off the ground and then going up to get it before slamming it home with a windmill. Lowry told us later on that he still hasn’t decided what he’s going to do in terms of staying in or pulling out of the draft. He’s likely to participate strictly in the physical-only partition of the Orlando pre-draft camp should he get invited, and then decide afterwards what his next move is after feedback from NBA teams starts coming in.
> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1302

Lowry is becoming a guy I'd be real interested in a Cavs uniform.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I find this an intriguing option: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3571394&postcount=33

but I don't want to give up Hughes:

Z/Gooden/1st rounder for Crawford/Curry would be a good trade for the Cavs. Knicks would get a lot of cap relief through this particular if they then move Gooden's rghts for prospects


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I WILL NOT post in here untill the real offseason. WHich will be in june


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



 CHKNWANG321 said:


> I WILL NOT post in here untill the real offseason. WHich will be in june


Now will you post in here...Seriously, we need to address some of our problems and build a younger, more motivated team around Bron...I like LeBron, Andy, (and Larry only because we didn't get to see all of what he could do) for the future but outside of those three, I think anyone is tradeable.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Kyle Lowry would be terrific for the Cavs system if he could knock down shots consistently. Rondo would scare me with the same concerns, shooting in a drill is a lot different than shooting in a game.

Ship Z to move up for Marcus Williams, the gamechanger with ice in his veins.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

We really need an offensive mastermind as an assistant coach. I think that would greatly enhance our teams effectiveness next season, we need a set offensive identity and to this point we have none to speak of.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> We really need an offensive mastermind as an assistant coach. I think that would greatly enhance our teams effectiveness next season, we need a set offensive identity and to this point we have none to speak of.


Great point. This is actually the #1 Priority. We need a real, motion offense with multiple options that our team can EXECUTE. Not a rigid system but one that plays to the strengths of our team.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Great point. This is actually the #1 Priority. We need a real, motion offense with multiple options that our team can EXECUTE. Not a rigid system but one that plays to the strengths of our team.


Exactly what I was thinking, it doesn't have to be something over-the-top and very structured, rather it has to hit the personel of our team. Great point about the motion offense, we had no movement of the ball and it came back to bite us in the *** numerous times through the regular and post season. All of our players are capable scorers and effective passers for their position (i.e. Ilgauskus for C's, LeBron for SF's, and Larry for SG's)...We need an offense and a young PG.


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Cleveland needs to keep grooming Martynas. You don't want this kid (who has some talent) to become a bust. He needs to keep lifting weights, keep getting stronger, have a decent Summer League, do well in the NBDL, and maybe once in a blue moon, get called up and see the floor during garbage minutes. It's a slow process but every little bit helps. If you don't develop a kid right, you waste your pick.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



> *Rajon Rondo:*
> 
> Of the four players in attendance, Rondo showed the most potential of anyone as an NBA point guard. His athleticism measured out off the charts both in the agility testing and in the two on twos, where absolutely no one could stay in front of him defensively. His shooting was “much better than advertised” in the drills, something that comes as a big surprise to his detractors. Once the two on twos kicked off his shot reverted back to “the old Rondo,” and quickly lost confidence when forced to execute his shot off the dribble. The way he penetrated the lane and either finished creatively or found the open man makes up for this, though. Defensively, he was very good as expected. Despite his frail appearance at the moment, he has wiry strength and knows how to use it well. Measuring out at 6-2 was important for him, and his body looks like it will be grown into once he does some work on it and continues to mature physically. All in all he had an impressive workout, especially considering that this was only his first.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1304


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

^ You already know me. I want that kid on our team but he'll probably be gone. If he keeps turning heads, trading up is the only way to get him. So in light of that, I hope people sleep on him and he falls in the draft. Anything to help our chances.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

SI has Rondo out of the 1st round! 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/05/24/mock.draft2/index.html

If this is even remotely accurate in terms of the range of where these guys will fall, Cavs could be looking at picks with Rondo in the 1st round, and Dee Brown, Marco Killingsworth, and Augustine available in the 2nd round. 

IMO that would be a tremendous draft. 

You could even roll with 2 PG's = Rondo/Dee Brown and assume at least one of them would pan out.

And Killingsworth is no scrub. He is undersized for a PF but the dude can score, trust me. Augustine would be even better if he is still on board.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> SI has Rondo out of the 1st round!
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/05/24/mock.draft2/index.html
> 
> If this is even remotely accurate in terms of the range of where these guys will fall, Cavs could be looking at picks with Rondo in the 1st round, and Dee Brown, Marco Killingsworth, and Augustine available in the 2nd round.
> 
> IMO that would be a tremendous draft.
> 
> You could even roll with 2 PG's = Rondo/Dee Brown and assume at least one of them would pan out.
> 
> And Killingsworth is no scrub. He is undersized for a PF but the dude can score, trust me. Augustine would be even better if he is still on board.


 I seriously doubt Rondo would drop out of the 1st round: but here's hooping he falls to the Cavs anyways


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Check this guy out: may be available at where we draft

Sergio Rodriguez.. 1st or 2nd Rounder?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



> Sergio Rodríguez’s season is officially over after his 8th seeded Estudiantes team was swept by #1 seed Unicaja Malaga 3-0 in the first round of the Spanish ACB league playoffs. It was not because of a lack of effort on Rodríguez’s part, though, finishing the playoffs averaging 18.7 points and 5.3 assists in 28 minutes per game on 55% shooting from the field and 42.5% shooting from behind the arc (with a solid 4 attempts per game). Those are absolutely unheard of numbers for a 19 year old player in the best domestic competition in Europe. According to his agent Herb Rudoy, Rodríguez will be on his way to the States shortly where he will work out only for the NBA teams that are showing the most interest in him in the first round.
> 
> *Update: Sergio Rodríguez will be arriving in the States on Monday and will begin working out for NBA teams on Tuesday. His agent Herb Rudoy informed us that Rodríguez will be conducting 5 workouts before the NBA pre-draft camp. The ones that have already been booked are Phoenix, Chicago, Memphis and Washington. *


* 

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312*


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Another guy who I think will be a very good NBA player but plays a position we have Hughes is Ager:



> -Maurice Ager, Rodney Carney, Randy Foye and Hassan Adams all worked out yesterday for the New Orleans Hornets together. The feedback coming out from two different people in the gym was that Ager and Foye were the two most impressive players there. Ager reportedly shot the ball poorly in the drills, showing poor footwork, but was absolutely lights out once the very competitive 2 on 2 game started. Both sources mentioned in their own way that Ager was “knocking down shots from all parts of the floor, getting to the rim at will, dunking on people, and playing outstanding defense.”
> 
> Rodney Carney was the best player in the drills portion of the workout, being absolutely unconscious from the NBA 3-point line, but went silent once the two on twos started, largely due to the intense defense of Ager. Carney reportedly did not score a single point in either game that was played, looking a bit soft throughout, not quite in the workout mentally, and was even dunked on ferociously by Ager at one point.” In all fairness, though, this was Carney’s first workout, while we already have Ager down for 9 different completed workouts already.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I think Sergio is a first-round talent. If he fell into the second round, Cleveland could get their young PG right there and use the other picks for other positions. But hoping he falls might be a risky strategy, especially if the team uses the 1st round pick on another position, with the assumption Sergio will remain on the board.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Question, who would be better for the Cavs Nazr Mohammed or Nene....Nazr Mohammed has more playoff experience but Nene is younger, who's better for the team?...Also, can someone give me a scouting report on Nene, thx.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Another guy who I think will be a very good NBA player but plays a position we have Hughes is Ager:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1312


I like Maurice Ager, too. He'd be great for the bench especially with Flip Murray (potentially and hopefully) leaving.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Ager would definitely be an upgrade over Murray. If he's really 6'5", he is a prototype, athletic, and versatile SG. I question his handles and consistency, but he can really put the ball in the basket from anywhere on the court.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Like A Breath said:


> Ager would definitely be an upgrade over Murray. If he's really 6'5", he is a prototype, athletic, and versatile SG. I question his handles and consistency, but he can really put the ball in the basket from anywhere on the court.


 He's a terrific shooter: would be a great backup to groom and ot have ready when Hughes gets hurt


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

More Sergio:



> Last Tuesday, Sergio Rodríguez put an end to his second season in the Spanish ACB, the best domestic league in Europe. It was a tough campaign, both for him and his team Adecco Estudiantes.
> 
> <center><table border="1"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr><tr><td><center>_Photo: Meyth_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> Sophomore seasons are rarely easy for youngsters, particularly after a successful rookie debut. The first year kids are virtually unknown, as there’s no heavily-followed competition in Europe such as the NCAA to expose them, so everything they show is welcomed and celebrated. There’s little pressure, mistakes are forgiven and success over-hyped. But for the following year, expectations start to play their part: these players are not only expected to repeat achievements, but to improve like most young players usually do. Besides, these kids are better known by their rivals, which leads to added attention from the defensive scouting report, and even the motivation might not be at the same level from what an excited rookie displays playing their first year of high-competition basketball.
> 
> The first act of Sergio’s 2005/06 campaign, “the Sophomore Hangover”, lasted throughout the first half of the regular season, with a transition period going into the first games of the second half. It was an extension of what had been an awful summer for him, collapsing with Spain in the U-20 European Championships and not being given any chance to play at the Eurobasket with the Senior National Team.
> 
> That version of Sergio Rodríguez displayed a hesitant playmaker that no longer looked comfortable on the court, a player with a certain lack of confidence and not enough focus on the game. His shots weren’t falling, he wasn’t succeeding in setting the pace of the game, he was struggling even to create easy baskets for his teammates. Besides, Sergio was overwhelmed by the awful early results of the tea--five consecutive losses to open the season as a direct consequence of missing Carlos Jiménez, one of the centerpieces in the squad--being punished with less playing time by coach Juan Antonio Orenga for the following games.
> 
> The first sign of change came near the equator of the regular season. Coach Orenga was replaced by Pedro Martínez, who quickly gave Sergio more minutes on the court. He went from averaging 21 minutes per game in the first half of the season to 26 in the second. The move quickly paid off, as the young playmaker again found the confidence in his game and started looking much more in control of the situation. His shooting touch was still missing in action, but his effectiveness distributing the ball improved dramatically, with his typical inconsistency evolving into an increasing steadiness. Good decisions tended to outnumber bad ones, and even if Sergio kept on taking risks (it’s the nature of his game), he became more aware of when it was appropriate to pull the trigger and when it was time to play safe. This way, he progressively entered into his second act: “Assist Redemption”.
> 
> In the second half of the regular season, Sergio exactly doubled his assist figures from the first half (6.6 to 3.3), even enjoying an excellent 8.3 average during a nine-game stretch near the end of the campaign. Struggling with his shot, he devoted himself to the pass, being helped by some very productive pick-and-roll chemistry with big man Will McDonald. Defense was another area where he showed improvements, particularly better ability to contain his matchup in one-on-one situations.
> 
> Something changed in this dynamic near the end of the regular season. To be more precise, it happened in the second to last game of the season, against Forum Valladolid, where Estudiantes desperately needed a victory in order to advance to the playoffs. Missing Carlos Jiménez (as aforementioned, an offensive centerpiece in the team), Sergio stepped up with a 25-point performance (going 9/16 from the field), and a 4/5 effort from the three-point line in the following (and last) game. Confidence is a basic ingredient for Rodríguez’s shooting stroke, and he just found it back. Suddenly, Sergio was nailing off-the-dribble jumpers effortlessly, entering in the third and last act of our saga, “The Scoring Epiphany”, just in time to face the ACB playoffs.
> 
> <center><table border="1"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr><tr><td><center>_Photo: Meyth_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> Only two weeks separate the Sergio who faced Unicaja Málaga in the regular season to the one that has appeared in the quarterfinal round of the playoffs against the very same team. It was just two weeks, and the same rival; it was the same guy, but quite a different player.
> 
> The relative soberness that he had showed in the first encounter was replaced by a voracious offensive display. For some stretches, it was like watching that same junior kid that used to dominate the ball and create offense at will, all over again. Sergio was virtually unstoppable whenever he decided to step into the lane, delivering spectacular finishes around the rim, time after time. He consistently knocked down his shots, not hesitating one bit if he had an open look to pull the trigger. The assists kept coming, mostly in the form of pick and roll plays, and passes to teammates on the perimeter-- although in a lower number than previous games due to his increased scoring role. In the three games that Estudiantes lasted in the playoffs, Rodríguez averaged an outstanding 18.7 points and 5.3 assists, with only 1.6 turnovers. Since that aforementioned game against Forum, his averages went up to 19 points (54% from the field, 52% from the three-point line) and 6.2 assists in the 5-game span that closed the season.
> 
> The result? Just as impressive for the viewers as inconsistent for his team. Sergio tried to run, to set a high-tempo rhythm to overcome the stability of Unicaja Málaga. It worked for some stretches, but eventually the team collapsed. Sergio abused the ball a bit, forgetting to involve his teammates on offense, and Estudiantes didn’t play well as a team. Besides, he delivered a poor defensive effort, particularly in the first game. It seems like, having his scoring power back, he sometimes forgot to do the little things.
> 
> Ironically, what might have hurt his team up to a certain degree (it’s not by coincidence that Unicaja is the top-seeded team in the ACB League), has surely helped his draft stock. Scoring in general, and shooting in particular, had become a serious concern that he’s helped to minimize to some extent.
> 
> All in all, he has showed that he is an immature, but utterly intriguing player. Of course he needs to get stronger, play better defense, keep improving his shooting, control his turnovers and distribute the ball better (which in this case obviously doesn’t equal to getting more assists), meaning that he would likely and significantly struggle next season playing in the NBA. But he’s oozing with so much talent that it’s hard not to overlook his flaws, especially in these days when fast paced basketball seems to be in vogue again in the NBA.
> 
> Rodríguez arrived in the States on Monday and had his first private NBA workout on Tuesday with the Chicago Bulls, alongside Alexander Johnson, Maurice Ager, Quincy Douby and Hassan Adams, where he reportedly played very well. His agent Herb Rudoy informed us that Rodríguez will be conducting 5 workouts before the NBA pre-draft camp, with Chicago, Phoenix, Memphis Washington and a team that has yet to be determined.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1319


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I personally just dont like Foreign players that much anymore. Atleast there first couple years int he pro's and we dont have that time to waste, I would rather draft a NBA ready player.

Also, Have anyone thought about just how much better can Lebron get, is it even possible? We have all witnissed him improving in different parts year by year. But what could he do this summer for the world to notice in the fall. He got bigger after his rookie year, he got a long out side jumper after his 2nd year, he got better day by day defensively this year putting up some crazy numbers 31-7-7 around there. 

Could he possibly get better?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I personally just dont like Foreign players that much anymore. Atleast there first couple years int he pro's and we dont have that time to waste, I would rather draft a NBA ready player.
> 
> Also, Have anyone thought about just how much better can Lebron get, is it even possible? We have all witnissed him improving in different parts year by year. But what could he do this summer for the world to notice in the fall. He got bigger after his rookie year, he got a long out side jumper after his 2nd year, he got better day by day defensively this year putting up some crazy numbers 31-7-7 around there.
> 
> Could he possibly get better?


 Barring injury (cross fingers) why wouldn't he?

Even despite his awesome production: he still has parts of his game which needs work.

Need to cont to improve the jumper, definitely needs to improve his Ft shooting, and he needs to develop a consistent post move. We haven't seen the best of Lebron, probably not even close


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I personally just dont like Foreign players that much anymore. Atleast there first couple years int he pro's and we dont have that time to waste, I would rather draft a NBA ready player.


Not all foreign players are "projects" who aren't NBA ready. Some international players are very much like college underclassmen. Meaning they're not as green as people think. The funny thing about foreign players is outside of LeBron James, the second best player on our team in the playoffs, Anderson Varejao, is foreign-born. So in light of that, we ought to keep an open mind.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

It's important to keep the PG prospects in mind for other teams as well.

Remember Phoenix has 3 max/near maxs contracts (Nash, Marion, and Amare) on the books and gave some good change for Raja Bell/Kurt Thomas. The will need to resign Diaw prob to a huge deal as well. Phoenix supposedly is going to shop Marion but his big contract and the fact he's the only Sun who can rebound makes me think otherwise. Now if they get a guy like Sergio/Rondo in the draft I could see them be more willing to move Barbaso who is going to want big bucks as well. Gooden for Barbaso starts making more sense for Phoenix then


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



Pioneer10 said:


> Barring injury (cross fingers) why wouldn't he?
> 
> Even despite his awesome production: he still has parts of his game which needs work.
> 
> Need to cont to improve the jumper, definitely needs to improve his Ft shooting, and he needs to develop a consistent post move. We haven't seen the best of Lebron, probably not even close


Exactly Lebron needs a consistent post game. Right now he gets by on a combination of quicks and strength, nobody can stop one or the other. 

But if he had a go-to spin, fadeaway, and up and under, our offense would look much better and his efficiency (n terms of energy used) would go up exponentially.


----------



## remy23

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

^ Have LeBron learn a sky hook. He's so wide and strong, that folks won't really be able to jump across his chest to block the shot. If you're going to get LeBron's hook, you'd have to come from the help side, from behind the play. But if you're checking James straight up, he puts the shoulder in you and tosses up the hook. LeBron throws a few hooks every now and then but he needs a consistent one. That way, he can use another shot instead of the fadeway. Shoot your hook and still be close enough to the play for an offensive rebound or something.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Found this in the Nets forum:


> Jason Williams thinks he's ready to return to the NBA after sitting out three years while recovering from a motorcycle crash. Williams, the former No. 2 NBA draft pick, is in Toronto working out for the Raptors, and likes what he sees in the young team and new general manager Bryan Colangelo.
> 
> <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="1" hspace="10" vspace="5"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td align="center"> <script language="JavaScript"> r lrec_target="_top";var lrec_URL=new Array(); lrec_URL[1]="http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12hsve5ev/M=388209.8211416.9023887.1806201/D=sports/S=95861899:LREC/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1149215179/A=3188011/R=0/id=flashurl/SIG=122uqfs84/*http://f.yahoo-email.com/s/5/347164315/send_a_friend_hosted.html"; var lrec_flashfile="http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/ya/yahoo_personals2/20051205_64323_1_300x250_lrec_per_7day_pool.swf?clickTAG=javascript:LRECopenWindow(1)"; var lrec_altURL="http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12hsve5ev/M=388209.8211416.9023887.1806201/D=sports/S=95861899:LREC/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1149215179/A=3188011/R=1/id=altimgurl/SIG=122uqfs84/*http://f.yahoo-email.com/s/5/347164315/send_a_friend_hosted.html"; var lrec_altimg="http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/ya/yahoo_personals2/20051205_64323_1_300x250_lrec_per_7day_pool.gif"; var lrec_width=300;var lrec_height=250;</script> <script language=\"\"JavaScript\"\" src="http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/1-/jscodes/031016/ct_lrec_031016.js"></script><object classid=\"clsid<img src=" http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif="" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="4" class="inlineimg" border="0">
> <embed src="http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/ya/yahoo_personals2/20051205_64323_1_300x250_lrec_per_7day_pool.swf?clickTAG=javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:LRECopenWindow%281%29" loop="false" wmode="opaque" quality="high" swliveconnect="FALSE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" height="250" width="300"></object> <noscript></noscript> </td></tr></tbody></table><script type="text/javascript"> if (window.yzq_a == null) document.write("<scr\\" + \\"ipt type=text/javascript src=""http://us.js2.yimg.com/us.js.yimg.com/lib/bc/bc_1.7.3.js></scr" + "ipt>"); </script><script type="text/javascript"> if (window.yzq_a) { yzq_a('p', 'P=mW9SsM6.I.an2ZcyRFkonhaPREhUIUR_hasADlq8&T=13rv3e9bn%2fX%3d1149207979%2fE%3d95861899%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d1.1%2fW%3d8%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d1535191885%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3dABE78E44'); yzq_a('a', '&U=139pi0vn4%2fN%3dRcN.ANibyhE-%2fC%3d388209.8211416.9023887.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d3188011'); } </script><noscript>http://us.bc.yahoo.com/b?P=mW9SsM6.I.an2ZcyRFkonhaPREhUIUR_hasADlq8&T=1403mqrg6%2fX%3d1149207979%2fE%3d95861899%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d2.1%2fW%3d8%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d3005498794%2fQ%3d-1%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3dABE78E44&U=139pi0vn4%2fN%3dRcN.ANibyhE-%2fC%3d388209.8211416.9023887.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d3188011</noscript> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> "The thing I like about Toronto is the winning atmosphere," said Williams. "Guys want to win, guys want to be great players, and you can't say that about every franchise. They're definitely on the right path there to getting better.
> 
> "I love the style (Colangelo) brings to the team," he added. "We worked a lot pushing the ball, he wants to play that kind of fast tempo. And you've guys like Chris Bosh on your wing and Mo Pete can stretch out the defense, and (Charlie) Villanueva can shoot the ball, the possibilities are exciting."
> 
> In June 2003, Williams crashed his new motorcycle into a light pole, fracturing his pelvis, tearing knee ligaments and damaging nerves in his left leg. He hasn't played in the NBA since.
> 
> The Chicago Bulls, who drafted Williams, honored one year of his contract even though he violated a standard clause. They waived him in February of 2004 after reaching a settlement on the remaining two years. The buyout was reportedly worth about $3 million.
> 
> Jim Kelly, the Raptors' director of player personnel, said while Williams is "very fit," it remains to be seen whether he's ready to return to the NBA.
> 
> "He's pressing for that, but to be honest, we haven't seen him in a full-court game," said Kelly.
> 
> Williams insists he's good to go.
> 
> "I actually think I'm ready to play now."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AopG.6qLSIQbB2aMQUkezaW8vLYF?slug=ap-raptors-williams&prov=ap&type=lgns

Would give him a workout for sure


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

More on Marcus Williams:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="610"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">West Coast Swing: Marcus Williams, Jay Williams, DJ Strawberry​</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td>* Jonathan Givony - President
> Eric Weiss*</td> <td rowspan="2" width="200">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printer Friendly Page​</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="486">June 2, 2006</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" align="center">
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">In the second workout of the weekend trip to Southern California, DraftExpress got an exclusive glimpse at Connecticut Junior Marcus Williams and Maryland Junior DJ Strawberry as they went up against former Duke standout Jay Williams, who has been working out with Marcus and trainer Joe Abunassar of Abunassar Impact Basketball (AIB), for the past month.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> The workout began with the typical warm-ups and ball handling drills to show off each players’ dribbling ability. Behind the backs, dribbling laterally, crossovers and more. This led into a series of shooting drills ranging in location and movement as well as distance; coming off curls, pulling-up off one dribble going left and right, adding a freeze fake, pulling-up from game speed at the free throw line, simulating pick and roll plays and more. There were initially a series of stationary shooting drills, with the players being fed spot-up shots from different spots. The three then progressed into more motion shooting drills consisting of step-backs, hard cuts, inside-out dribbles, hard drives left and right, curls and just about every other shot a quality NBA guard needs to possess. The final shooting drills consisted of multiple position shots from each baseline, catch and shoot college 3-pointers, changing speeds and exploding off the dribble, as well as some floaters and other to the basket finishes. The players then went into about half an hour of very competitive 3 on 3 games, with Jay Williams being matched up on Marcus Williams for a bulk of the action. Being able to watch these players workout for us in a 3 on 3 pick-up game is a luxury that NBA teams does not have during this period (a maximum of four players on the court are allowed in workouts), so this was really a treat for us, and a very telling one at that.
> 
> * M. Williams Interview*
> 
> Player Evaluations
> 
> Marcus Williams, 6-3, Junior, Point Guard, Connecticut
> 
> _Jonathan Givony_
> 
> Marcus Williams had himself an excellent workout and did it almost without breaking a sweat. In the drills he was the best shooter seen here from distance, and he even turned it up a notch in the shooting competition from the NBA 3-point line, knocking down 9 of his 11 shots from straight in front of the basket, best of anyone here. He looked good shooting while moving both left and right, looking smooth and effortless while doing so. In the spot-up “baseline to baseline” NCAA 3-point contest, he barely missed. His shooting mechanics are a bit on the slow and on the deliberate side, not the most efficient seen here in LA, but it goes in for him very effectively regardless, which is all that really matters. He gets better elevation on his shot when shooting from mid-range than he does from the NBA 3-point line, something that he might have to work on.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> If the workout would have ended with the drills we would have come away thinking that Marcus Williams is a pretty good player, but that’s about it. But that’s when the 3 on 3 started…
> 
> Williams showed off everything he did during his college career in the half an hour plus that the players went at it in this private workout, looking like every bit the top 10 pick that he was billed as coming in. His superb ball-handling skills were the first thing you noticed, utilizing outstanding footwork and phenomenal change of direction ability, using a series of hesitation moves, and getting by absolutely anyone that attempted to guard him, whenever he pleased. He plays the game at a tempo that is unique only to him, knowing exactly when to speed up and when to slow down, being able to keep the defense honest with a long-range bomb at any moment--even off the dribble--and being in complete control of his body and motions for every second he has the ball in his hands.
> 
> When penetrating to the hoop, he uses his strength extremely well to shield the ball with his body and finish strong at the hoop, either with a left-handed floater, an old school lay-up, or a short little pull-up in the lane that we certainly did not see enough of at UConn. His balance and footwork are outstanding and he always keeps himself extremely low to the ground with a playground handle, ready to fire off bullet passes at any moment and in any direction utilizing his massive hands. He goes left or right equally well and will surprise you with a no-look alley-oop lob or a sharp bounce pass to a cutter just as the play starts to develop, always placing the ball in perfect position for his teammate to catch and finish, regardless of the fact that he just started playing with most of the players here and should have no idea what their tendencies are or where they like the ball.
> 
> Williams looks like a savvy NBA veteran and plays like one too, showing an “old man’s game” according to one of the people that trained him the most here, Dan Barto, and never looking rattled or out of control. The quiet confidence he shows in himself might be the most impressive thing we came away from, not quite being cocky, but just knowing that he is that good and not being in any rush to prove it beyond what he’s willing to show you at his own pace. His feel for the game was evident throughout the workout, and this is the exact reason he will be able to fit in right away on almost any team in this year’s lottery and contribute heavily as a rookie, especially when you take his size, strength and experience into consideration.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> Much has been made about Williams’ conditioning recently, or lack thereof rather, but this was not something that we would have even thought twice about when watching this workout had it not been brought up before. He probably isn’t in the shape of his life, but is in no means fat or out of shape the way he’s been portrayed to be. So much of his game relies on his strength and basketball IQ that he’s been accustomed to not having to be in phenomenal shape, but this is something that will obviously change once he reaches the NBA. What is scary is how easily he gets by players in the shape he is currently in, making you wonder just how lethal he will be once he indeed reaches his full potential as an athlete. Williams told us he is 214 pounds at the moment, not the 220 that is being reported elsewhere.
> 
> The only real negative we could take away from this workout was his defense, which looked lackadaisical at best. He needs to become a bit quicker in getting his shot off, but there was absolutely nothing to complain about as far as the results are concerned. Once again, we came away thinking that there is very little doubt in our mind who the best point guard in the draft is. It’s just a shame that NBA teams won’t be able to see what we did in two on two private workouts, but that’s what game footage is for, particularly from the NCAA tournament. The UConn vs. Kentucky game would be a great place to start.
> 
> <hr>
> 
> _Eric Weiss_
> 
> Marcus Williams was certainly the main attraction for this workout initially and he didn’t do much to disappoint. The amount of exposure and attention he got this past season at Connecticut left very little in doubt from our perspective, but it’s always nice to see things in person.
> 
> Williams has the size that teams love out of the point guard position. He’s strong without being stocky and looks like he has plenty of room to mature physically into his body. With the weight training and nutrition planning that being an NBA professional can afford, Williams has the ability to mold himself into a specimen at his position.
> 
> If shooting the ball was a concern for some going into this process, it didn’t show itself to be a concern during this workout. Williams does get a slight ¾ spin on the ball, but his shot has great arc and is very smooth coming out of his hands. Williams shoots above his head and really had no problems getting off a consistent shot during any of the drill work. His feet are almost always square and he elevates and releases with consistency that belays hours of repetitive practice. No matter what direction or motion Williams was sent in, he always made his shots look effortless while still getting the quick release he’ll need at the next level.
> 
> As far as shot variety, Williams looked equally as good from every position on the floor. Williams shot floaters from both the baseline and head on and mixed glass in with pure swishes. Williams hit with consistency out to 18 feet on the step backs and drove well to the elbows both laterally and on the pull-up, showing a solid use of the glass on these shots as well.
> 
> During the competitive 3 on 3 play, Williams maintained his solid shooting form and got the results as reward for his discipline. He missed a series of reverse lay-ins and leaning lefty scoops, but the shots were put up with such poise and body control that one gets the impression that those shots are there for the taking on most occasions.
> 
> What was most impressive during the competitive play was Williams’ ability to get to where he wanted to go, not through shear speed or power, but through his amazing footwork and the weight distribution and hesitation he uses to set up the defense. Williams’ feet are a study in and of themselves when he’s got the ball in his hands. It’s a given that Williams has complete control with his dribble, but his footwork enables him to keep the defender from being able to settle into a defensive stance. Williams also has the natural ability to hesitate and stutter his motions in a manor that can lull an opponent into a false sense of security just before he springs into action with his quick first step.
> 
> Williams was able to look easy on the court while still giving us the sense that he was going at it hard. He’s not a frenetic player, someone who is going to run around the court like Allen Iverson. Williams takes a measured approach to his actions and is able to create the passing lanes for himself by moving his man out of position with planned maneuvering.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> As far as timing and delivery, Williams showed all the court vision we expected out of one of the purest passers to come into the draft in a while. His peripheral vision is outstanding and his ability to work both sides of the court with either hand makes him a complete offensive player in the half court.
> 
> The only real knock on Marcus to come out of this workout could be directed at his defense, though Jay Williams’ spectacular play certainly didn’t help in this regard. Williams has the ability to stay in front of his man, but will settle into a static position and simply try and react to his opponents’ attack. Williams doesn’t have the quickness to be able to simply counter an aggressive move, so he’s going to have to step up and use his hands and footwork to make his opponents as uncomfortable on defense as they are when defending him.
> 
> Walking out of this workout there was nothing Marcus Williams showed that would prevent him from being a top flight NBA point guard. His game is predicated on skill, strength and deceptive movement as opposed to raw speed and power, so his adjustment to becoming an impact player on the next level will take some time. But, his passing ability should be game ready on opening night and as he adjusts to his teammates and the pace of the game he will only improve.
> </td></tr></tbody></table>


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1321


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

THE BIG NEWS: check out Jay Williams



> Jay Williams, 6-2, 24 years old, Point Guard, Duke
> 
> _Eric Weiss_
> 
> The real surprise of this workout to be sure, Jay Williams’ comeback has been rumored since the beginning of last season. Jay picked an excellent workout partner to spar with over the past month in picking Marcus Williams. The two players are so similar in size and skill set it just a great pairing for all that they are working on.
> 
> While Jay Williams’ game may at one point have consisted of raw speed and power, it now has taken on a much more cognitive tone. Williams is still a physical marvel as his body looks to be hewn out of stone. He uses his strength and physical presence on both sides of the ball and was extremely vocal as well.
> 
> Jay was perhaps the best overall shooter of the 3 players working out. While Marcus hit his shots equally well from any point on the court, Jay clearly had the cleaner and quicker shot. Jay had a little bit of difficulty hitting his step back jumper driving right to left, but these misses were shots that rimmed out and Williams displayed all the form and ball rotation any player could ask for. His drives were strong and he finished with a series of different in-between shots, including reverses, tear drops from the baseline, tear drops from the center, finger rolls, off glass, off the wrong foot, etc.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> It makes sense that Williams would have developed his shot significantly over the past two seasons because it is probably the first thing he could do on a basketball court while recovering from injury. But, Williams certainly seized the opportunity and put the time into his shooting consistency and it showed. Williams started off by rimming out some of his three point attempts, but finished off with a strong 8 for 10 showing. His ball rotation, arc, and elevation were fundamentally flawless.
> 
> In the competitive play, Jay’s experience and physical maturity made him stand out. Jay put on a passing clinic with every type of quality assist in the book. He looped easy entry passes over the top of a fronting defender, he drove right or left and found the spot up shooter, he would bounce a pass to the cutter out of the corner of his eye, or he would cut the bounce pass with the quick no-look that would give his teammate a clear path for the dunk. Jay out-passed the more heralded Marcus Williams and really stole the show in the assist department, showing far more pure point guard tendencies than the Jay Williams of a few years ago who was recklessly diving toward the lane looking to score or simply looking to figure it out when he got there.
> 
> As far as motion was concerned, Jay looked controlled and confident in his movements. He used a good crouch and wide footing to keep a low center of gravity to accelerate out of his breaks, and handled the ball very well even when the defensive pressure was brought to bear. Jay looked as comfortable going left as he did right when attacking the basket or setting up teammates, and controlled the ball with either hand. His change of direction and footwork enabled him to get to spots on the court where he could make plays, and almost every possession he controlled resulted in a basket. Jay showed nice footwork and foot speed and kept himself moving much like Marcus Williams.
> 
> The most outstanding element of his showing was the vocal nature he displayed on almost every play. He would mix it up between playful banter and serious council. You could tell on the court that everything that transpired was important and worthy of detailed attention.
> 
> There were not a tremendous amount of negatives to his showing. He had a little difficulty finishing shots going left, but nothing evident from his movement or delivery indicated that this was some type of problem. Also, not getting a chance to look at his physicals, there is no way for us to determine how durable he is now or what possible issues may remain from the past. But NBA teams will certainly look into the possibility of all physical concerns and if he is cleared to play there’s not much to complain about. With 6 or 7 workouts already in the books, starting with the Toronto Raptors, it shouldn’t take long for Jay Williams to find a suitor for his talents.
> 
> <hr>
> 
> _Jonathan Givony_
> 
> Just seeing Jay Williams walk onto the court was a surprise in itself (we had no prior warning), but then seeing the strides he has made in the past two years since his accident came as a downright shock.
> 
> From the moment the workout started and till the second it ended, there was absolutely no doubt how committed Jay Williams is to the task at hand. He wants to play in the NBA more than any player I have seen train in the past 3 years, and he goes at it with a determination that would impress even the most casual of fans. Williams executed every drill with tremendous precision and intensity, going the extra mile and doing more than he was told even when there was absolutely no need to.
> 
> In the shooting drills he showed the best form of the three, but was streaky in the way that he would heat up and then cool off abruptly. He shot 3/8 in the first straightaway NBA 3-point shooting contest, then 3/7, and then 8/10 His ball-handling skills are phenomenal as always, and his personality made this a light-hearted workout when appropriate, but still serious enough when it was time to truly get down to business.
> 
> <center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jonathan Givony, DraftExpress.com_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
> 
> In the 3 on 3 was when we really started getting feelings of déjà vu. Williams got his team off to a very quick start by absolutely dominating through his passing; showing outstanding court vision both on the drive and dish as well as from static positions. Bounce passes, lobs, or two-handed bullet passes threading the needle between multiple defenders for an easy basket; everything was made so simple for his teammates. He hasn’t lost anything in the ways of his point guard skills from his time at Duke, and to a certain extent appears to have greatly improved, and he did it all gracefully and effortlessly with no hesitation whatsoever. Readjusting himself to the speed of the NBA will be one of the first things he will need to do, but from what he showed us here, he is clearly on the right track.
> 
> Being so strong in his lower body with an extremely low center of gravity, he changes gears quickly and powerfully and gets to where he needs to on the floor with the greatest of ease. His first step and overall quickness looked absolutely fine, and this might have been the best sign to come out of this workout as far as his recovery process goes.
> 
> Further emphasizing the type of player he is at the moment was the activity level he showed. He was constantly getting in the passing lanes to come up with steals, going down to the low post for offensive rebounds, and just outsmarting and outplaying everyone else in stretches with his intelligence, experience and sheer tenacity. His 3-point shot warmed up quickly as the game progressed, particularly from the corners where he knocked down a number of 3-pointers from NBA range.
> 
> Where Williams really shined was with the leadership skills he’s always possessed throughout his career. He was constantly talking to his workout buddies and giving them little tidbits of advice, encouraging them, showing them how they might improve on certain things, and seemingly telling them to take every opportunity they have right now since you never know when that opportunity might be gone.
> 
> Williams looks the part on an NBA point guard and plays like one too. His full explosiveness might never be back, but he’s obviously coming to grips with that and is learning how to do the little things that most basketball players pick up later on in their career. His lateral quickness might be the thing that he needs to improve the most on at the moment, as players like Strawberry and Marcus Williams blew by him at times with their initial first step. With that said, there is little doubt from what we saw here that he can contribute somewhere next year in a backup role, and there is always the upside of him regaining most or all of the physical tools that made him such an incredible college player to start with. The passing, shooting and intangibles he brings to the table should allow him to start off in a 10-15 minute role, and anything beyond that is gravy both for him and the lucky NBA team that is able to sign him. What's strange is that at age 24, he is actually younger than a few players in this draft.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1321


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

I would consider using our LLE on Jay. He could be a huge pickup even if he is just 80% of what he once could have been


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

Boy I wish the Pistons shot as horrible in our series as they are tonight in game 6, this is just a disgrace. They arent even contested and Wallace/Rip/Billups look horrible almost shooting under 30% as a team.

Boy, I think we found the Pistons weakness and the Heat are picking it apart...


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Boy I wish the Pistons shot as horrible in our series as they are tonight in game 6, this is just a disgrace. They arent even contested and Wallace/Rip/Billups look horrible almost shooting under 30% as a team.
> 
> Boy, I think we found the Pistons weakness and the Heat are picking it apart...


 Yep exactly. Mike Brown totally killed the Pistons when the Cavs stopped caring about D'ing up Ben Wallace adn switching on all the picks. Gave the blueprint for Riles and the Heat.

Get me a 90% jay Williams and I'll forgive the basketball gods.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

^Ferry needs to be all over these type of opportunities, the Cavs better be one of the teams he's scheduling a workout with.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

trade LeBron for portlands starting 5.


----------



## ohiostfbfan

*Re: 2006-2007 Off Season Thread*

no


----------



## remy23

*2006 Vegas Summer League Information*



> *Cleveland Cavaliers*
> 
> *2006 VSL Schedule*
> 
> Fri | 7/7/06 | 12:00PM | New York Knicks vs. Cleveland Cavaliers
> Sat | 7/8/06 | 6:00PM | Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Houston Rockets
> Mon | 7/10/06 | 12:00PM | Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Golden State Warriors
> Wed | 7/12/06 | 3:00PM | Cleveland Cavaliers vs. New Orleans Hornets
> Fri | 7/14/06 | 3:00PM | Toronto Raptors vs. Cleveland Cavaliers
> 
> *2006 VSL Roster*
> 
> 01 Stephen Graham G/F 6-6 215 Oklahoma State '05 1
> 03 Sasha Pavlovic G/F 6-7 210 Serbia-Montenegro '03 3
> 04 Jermaine Blackburn G/F 6-6 216 Boise State '05 R
> 06 Shannon Brown G 6-4 205 Michigan State '06 R
> 08 C.J. Burton G 6-2 170 Australia '97 R
> 10 Clay Tucker G 6-3 195 UW-Milwaukee '03 R
> 15 Martynas Andriuskevicius F/C 7-2 240 Lithuania '05 1
> 18 Je'Kel Foster G 6-2 210 Ohio State '06 R
> 21 Daniel Gibson G 6-2 190 Texas '06 R
> 26 Brandon Hunter F 6-7 266 Ohio University '03 2
> 27 Sharrod Ford F 6-9 223 Clemson '05 1
> 31 Brian Jackson F 6-9 245 Oregon State '03 R
> 50 Roderick Riley C 6-11 275 Prairie View A&M '04 R





> *NBA TV Announces Reebok Vegas Summer League Broadcast Times*
> *Hoops TV Outlet To Televise 20 RVSL Contests*
> 
> *Mitch Germann*
> [email protected]
> _RVSL Director of Public Relations_
> 
> *July 5, 2005*
> 
> *Las Vegas, Nev. -* NBA TV will air 20 games during the Reebok Vegas Summer League July 6-15, network officials announced today.
> 
> The all-hoops network will be on-hand to televise four games per day between Monday, July 11th and Friday, July 15th. All games will air on a tape-delay basis. NBA TV’s RVSL broadcast schedule is as follows:
> 
> *Monday July 11th*
> 
> *•* 1:00 PM - Wizards vs. Warriors (airs 7/14 - 8:00 PM ET / 2 AM ET)
> *•* 3:00 PM - Suns vs. Celtics (airs 7/14 - 10:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 12:00 noon on 7/15)
> *•* 5:00 PM - Clippers vs. Pistons (airs 7/15 - 3:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET)
> *•* 7:00 PM - Knicks vs. Nets (airs 7/15 - 5:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 12 noon on 7/16)
> 
> *Tuesday July 12th*
> 
> *•* *1:00 PM - Celtics vs. Cavaliers (airs 7/16 - 6:00 PM ET / 1:00 AM ET / 12 noon on 7/17)*
> *•* 3:00 PM - Hornets vs. Nets (airs 7/16 - 8:00 PM ET / 3:00 AM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/17)
> *•* 5:00 PM - Bulls vs. Nuggets (airs 7/17 - 8:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET / 12 noon ET on 7/18)
> *•* 7:00 PM - Magic vs. Mavericks (airs 7/17 - 10:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/18)
> 
> *Wednesday July 13th*
> 
> *•* 1:00 PM - Knicks vs. Bulls (airs 7/18 - 8:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET / 12 noon ET on 7/19)
> *•* 3:00 PM - Magic vs. Wizards (airs 7/18 - 10:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/19)
> *•* 5:00 PM - Clippers vs. Kings (airs 7/19 - 4:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET / 12 noon ET on 7/20)
> *•* *7:00 PM - Cavaliers vs. Blazers (airs 7/19 - 6:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/20)*
> 
> *Thursday July 14th*
> 
> *•* 1:00 PM - Blazers vs. Wizards (airs 7/20 - 8:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET / 12 noon on 7/21)
> *•* 3:00 PM - Pistons vs. Hornets (airs 7/20 - 10:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/21)
> *•* 5:00 PM - Celtics vs. Warriors (airs 7/21 - 6:00 PM ET / 2:00 AM ET / 12 noon ET on 7/22)
> *•* 7:00 PM - Suns vs. Nuggets (airs 7/21 - 8:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/22)
> 
> *Friday July 15th*
> 
> *•* *2:00 PM - Cavaliers vs. Blazers (airs 7/22 - 8:00 PM ET / 4:00 AM ET / 12 noon on 7/24)*
> *•* 4:00 PM - Kings vs. Mavericks (airs 7/22 - 1:00 AM / 12 noon on 7/23)
> *•* 6:00 PM - Clippers vs. Nuggets (airs 7/23 - 11:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM ET on 7/24)
> *•* 8:00 PM - Suns vs. Warriors (airs 7/23 - 1:00 AM ET / 4:00 PM ET on 7/24)
> 
> The Las Vegas venue has quickly become the premiere location for NBA summer league action, as its inaugural six-team event last season has blossomed into a 16-team competition this year.
> 
> Teams scheduled to appear in Vegas this summer include the Boston Celtics, Chicago Bulls, Cleveland Cavaliers, Dallas Mavericks, Denver Nuggets, Detroit Pistons, Golden State Warriors, Los Angeles Clippers, New Jersey Nets, New Orleans Hornets, New York Knicks, Orlando Magic, Phoenix Suns, Portland Trail Blazers, Sacramento Kings and Washington Wizards.


It's just two days before things kick off!


----------



## remy23

*Box Score/Review/Report for Game 1*

*1)* *Box Score: New York 95, Cleveland 71*

*2)* *Game Review from Draftexpress*

*3)* *Fan Review from Scout.com*



> Let’s just say that the game took forever. The whistle blew every 20 seconds. It seemed like a foul or violation was called on every trip down the court for either team. The Cav’s team looked like they just met a couple days ago while the Knicks had plays, pace, and an overwhelming dominance in the paint. FA Sharrod Ford did his best, but he really wasn’t the same quality of player as Lee or Frye. The quick summary is that the cav’s were out muscled and looked much less organized than the Knicks, who were pretty much putting the same core group of on the floor for the second year in a row.
> 
> Shannon Brown did show some good points. He had an outstanding drive to the basket in the second quarter. Went too the hoop, pumped right, cradled the ball and did a reverse finger roll off the glass to finish the play. But he came off the bench and had to spend a lot of time defending Nate Robinson after Gibson got into foul trouble and it was a tough mismatch for him
> 
> Brown did a better job passing the ball than Gibson, though. Brown has some clever no look passes and looked like he wanted to run a team. Gibson looks out of sync with the rest of the team and made many bad decisions and was incapable of stopping penetration from Nate Robinson in the first half, so Shannon got that unpleasant job in the second. Gibson showed a nice shooting touch, but looked like he was just there for laughs, even considering the wicked undercut he did to Robinson in the first quarter. Robinson and Gibson both got T’ed up for excessive jawing after the play. Gibson looked the 20 years old that he is.
> 
> Martynas is still a project. He has a nice shooting touch and is probably the fastest 7’2” player I’ve ever seen but he’s got two big problems. He’s still rooted in the Euro game and he’s not even a PF, he’s small forward playing out of position. He played Frye well today in the first quarter, but in the second half, was unable to get rebounds, score down low or even make his presence felt on the floor at all. He still looked at little lost at times.
> 
> Sasha looked just a little annoyed that he was playing in the summer leagues, but was very solid and mature when he got the ball and after the rest of the team missed open jumpers on his passes, he unfortunately just stopped giving up the ball.
> 
> Stephen Graham looked like he only other pro player on the team after Sasha and Brown. He used his strength to punish defenders in the lane, even if he did get some charges and showed an unexpected shooting touch from time to time, but his box is totally wrong right now on the vsl site. Just a couple points for him.
> 
> The patchwork frontcourt we had was unable to compete in the second half. Considering we were up 32 to 24 in the second quarter, it was sad to watch the team fall apart and give the knicks a 20-0 run so early in the game. The team pulled to within 7 many times in the 3rd, but eventually totally collapsed in the 4th as the knicks had their way on the perimeter, paint, boards, decision making, you name it. The team is really suffered compared to last year because we lacked the athletic rebounding of OO, the play making of Jackson, and any measure of cohesion after the first quarter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Damn I really didnt think we would send Sasha, kind of a slap in the face I would think.

I hope Brown/Gibson can pick up some PG skills.


----------



## Pioneer10

Is Gibson going to turn in a John Gilchrist type summer league performance (i.e. one that resulted in Gilchrist not even being invited to camp this year let alone making the team)? I sincerely hope not


----------



## Pioneer10

Here's Draftexpress's take:
*http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=172*


> *Shannon Brown*
> 
> Brown looks good so far, as you would expect from a player who is that athletic and works so hard in a setting like this. Brown showed off his explosiveness early and often by coming up with a great block on the perimeter and then an extremely creative layup after jumping from outside the paint after leading the break. In the half-court Brown was a little bit more quiet, not really creating his own shot and being brought more off screens. He’s obviously much better in transition. We’ll see how his point guard skills look later on in the summer league.
> 
> Brown got some burn at the point in the 2nd half, and the results weren’t pretty at all. His ball-handling has quite a ways to go as we saw when he foolishly tried to dribble the ball right in front of Nate Robinson, and his court vision looked very average when he put the ball on the floor and got going. Brown’s outside shot stopped falling as well, which meant that there really wasn’t any way for him to contribute when you consider the fact that he could never stay in front of Nate Robinson even if his life depended on it.
> 
> *Martynas Andriuskevicius*
> 
> Andriuskevicius looks much better than he did last year, even though he is still as skinny as ever. He was pretty active on the court, hustling a bit for rebounds, grabbing one right over the top of David Lee off a free throw, and even coming up with one really nice block on Channing Frye.
> 
> Marty didn’t do much in the 2nd half to back up the praise he received in the 1st. His work on the glass was especially poor and he was regularly outmuscled and outhustled.
> 
> *Sharrod Ford*
> 
> Ford might have been the best player on the Cavs team in the first half, looking much improved after a season in the NBDL and Germany. Ford’s footwork in the post looks particularly good, and he used it to release and hit a couple of nice jump-hooks. Ford was very active every minute he was on the court, and this translated into a number of rebounds, free-throws, deflections and put-backs. Whether he is an NBA player remains to be seen, but he does look very good here so far.
> 
> Ford continued his dominance in the 2nd half and helped himself tremendously with the game he had. His activity level was there throughout, whether it was crashing the offensive glass like a monster, coming up with blocks and steals, directing traffic on team defense or just hounding his man all around the floor. When stepping out to the perimeter Ford looked a bit more limited, which is where the concerns about his NBA upside begin when you consider that he is 6-9 and very thin. He does have a really quick first step, so polishing his ball-handling skills and showing better awareness around the basket will help
> 
> *Daniel Gibson*
> 
> Gibson is playing the point and is looking as uncomfortable at the position as he did at Texas. When allowed to play off the ball his perimeter shot really got going and he knocked down 18-20 footers at ease both with his feet set and off the dribble.
> 
> *Sasha Pavlovic*
> 
> Pavlovic looks like one of these NBA veterans who doesn’t really want to be here, but knows that his career is in jeopardy so he may as well come and make the most of it. That translates into a field goal attempt every time he touches the ball, and so far, his touch has been pretty good from mid-range and behind the arc. He put the ball on the floor and went to the basket as well, and got to the free throw line for his trouble.
> 
> Pavlovic continued to shoot first and ask questions later in the 2nd half, knocking down some jump-shots coming off screens and missing a few others. All in all this was a good game for him, but the question is how will he play when he isn’t the man and can’t jack up 20 shots per game to get himself going.



http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1396


----------



## remy23

*Box Score/Recap for Game 2*

*1)* *Houston 73, Cleveland 58*

*2)* *Rockets cruise over Cavaliers | Recap*


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown Both Sides Of The Court*

*Shannon Brown Both Sides Of The Court*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v3j4vvMdApE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v3j4vvMdApE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Shannon Brown Both Sides Of The Court*

Cavs vs Houston:


> Cleveland
> 
> _Eric Weiss_
> 
> *Shannon Brown*
> 
> Brown started off the game explosively as he made strong and authoritative drives to the hoop, finishing high above the rim. Brown showed why he is such an amazing finisher, he can handle any type of body contact and still complete the play with a deft touch. Much like in college however, Brown became lost for a long stretch because he is simply too nice to exert his authority on his team when they are playing listlessly. Late in the half, Brown had a nice 17 foot jumper with the defender on him which he hit by slide stepping to the left with the crossover and raising up for the smooth release. Brown has come along way in his shooting, but pull-ups have still been missing from the repertoire, so his last shot was a good sign. At the very end of the half, Brown missed a jam that would have been tops of the tournament so far as he absolutely skied in toward the rim after picking up a mid-court steal. Cleveland fans will like his duels with LeBron for Sports Center glory during the upcoming year.
> 
> *Daniel Gibson*
> 
> Gibson got a little too aggressive with the reach-ins and picked up a number of cheap fouls that saw him quickly to the bench. Gibson made a concerted effort to act as a true point guard for his team, but still doesn’t show an understanding of change of speed or any other form of set up maneuver. Without scoring the ball himself, Gibson really couldn’t have much of an impact on the game.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1397


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game 3*

*Box Score: Cleveland 91, Golden State 66*

It's nice to see Cleveland get their first win of the summer league. Several Cavaliers had good scoring efforts (Grahm, Brown, Andriuskevicus, Hunter).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^It's the game that is gonna be televised too which is sweet. Shannon brown looks to be doing well, at least statistically - 13/3/3 (and rising) in about 27 mins a game is good production.

I wonder why Gibson got a DNP, that's kind of concerning.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^It's the game that is gonna be televised too which is sweet. Shannon brown looks to be doing well, at least statistically - 13/3/3 (and rising) in about 27 mins a game is good production.
> 
> I wonder why Gibson got a DNP, that's kind of concerning.


 I'd have to say our guys in summer league have been less then exceptional. I was hoping to see someone like Sasha take over and make a statement but it hasn't happened.

Has strengthened in my mind that we need to add a FA (Banks seems like a good option) or do a trade to improve this offseason. The draft hasn't been enough based on summer league so far


----------



## remy23

Brown has done his job. Gibson has been okay but as far as Shannon Brown goes, he sounds like he's finishing strong and taking charge. But like at MSU, he's sometimes content to let the others go at it and not dominate the ball himself.


----------



## remy23

*Recap for Game 3*



> *Cavs breeze past Warriors*
> 
> *Jeff Seals*
> *[email protected]*[email protected][email protected]
> 
> *July 10, 2006*
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers posted a 91-65 victory over the Golden State Warriors on Monday afternoon in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League. The Cavaliers took an eight-point lead after the first quarter and just kept adding to it throughout the game, en route to the win.
> 
> Cleveland gained control of the game with ease, as the offense made 64.0% (16-25 FG) in the first half for 47 points, while Golden State shot a paltry 32.3% (10-31 FG) for 29 points.
> 
> For the game, the Cavaliers shot 65.3% (32-49 FG), while the Warriors trailed with 32.8% (21-64 FG).
> 
> Brandon Hunter led all scorers with 18 points (12-19 FG) and 12 rebounds in racking up a double-double in the win for Cleveland. Shannon Brown followed closely behind with a 15 point outing. Martynas Andriuskevicius dropped in 14, while Stephen Graham added 12.
> 
> Golden State was led by 12 point efforts by Patrick O'Bryant and Steven Smith. O'Bryant shot 50.0% (5-10 FG) from the field, while Smith made 37.5% (3-8 FG) of his attempts.
> 
> Next up for the Warriors is a game Tuesday versus the Denver Nuggets a 2 p.m., in the Cox Pavilion. The Cavaliers return to action on Wednesday at 3 p.m., against the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets.


:cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> Brown has done his job. Gibson has been okay but as far as Shannon Brown goes, he sounds like he's finishing strong and taking charge. But like at MSU, he's sometimes content to let the others go at it and not dominate the ball himself.


 That's a problem there in my book. Flip was so effective for us in the regular season because he wasn't afraid to shoot or go hard to the basket. His shot failed him in the postseason but his attitude of attacking is key.

With a healthy Hughes and Lebron, the Cavs need an aggresive player on the floor with them IMO. i.e they won't be afraid to call for the ball when there open or take the shot when it's there because teams as we say last year will leave these type of players to focus more defensive attention onto Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does anyone think Je'Kel Foster could make our team, most of us fans are maybe Buckeye fans, I know I am. He looked like he got some PT today because Gibson did not play. And did pretty well 9-7-2, and he can stroke the basketball.

Also Marty hit 2 three pointers and Hunter 18-12 nice effort.


----------



## Pioneer10

Marty is a 7 foot SF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> That's a problem there in my book. Flip was so effective for us in the regular season because he wasn't afraid to shoot or go hard to the basket. His shot failed him in the postseason but his attitude of attacking is key.
> 
> With a healthy Hughes and Lebron, the Cavs need an aggresive player on the floor with them IMO. i.e they won't be afraid to call for the ball when there open or take the shot when it's there because teams as we say last year will leave these type of players to focus more defensive attention onto Lebron


This is a good point. It will be interesting to see his on court demeanor when the game is televised.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> That's a problem there in my book. Flip was so effective for us in the regular season because he wasn't afraid to shoot or go hard to the basket. His shot failed him in the postseason but his attitude of attacking is key.
> 
> With a healthy Hughes and Lebron, the Cavs need an aggresive player on the floor with them IMO. i.e they won't be afraid to call for the ball when there open or take the shot when it's there because teams as we say last year will leave these type of players to focus more defensive attention onto Lebron


While Shannon isn't as bold or wreckless as Flip (and there were moments when Flip went nuts and made absolutely awful plays as a result), he isn't afraid of anyone. Shannon has as much heart and courage as anyone. I'd even be willing to say Cavs fans might be shocked to see he's more militant than expect. Flip may be more of a gun by nature but I doubt he's as courageous.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> While Shannon isn't as bold or wreckless as Flip (and there were moments when Flip went nuts and made absolutely awful plays as a result), he isn't afraid of anyone. Shannon has as much heart and courage as anyone. I'd even be willing to say Cavs fans might be shocked to see he's more militant than expect. Flip may be more of a gun by nature but I doubt he's as courageous.


 It's not so much about heart it about getting lost in the system. This was the problem I saw with him at MSU: he simply seemed to disappear at times and it not like at the college level he was getting double and triple teamed. MSU had other threats so he should have been able to exploit it.

In part it might have been to due to youth and various injuries but I hope that's not what happens to him


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> It's not so much about heart it about getting lost in the system. This was the problem I saw with him at MSU: he simply seemed to disappear at times and it not like at the college level he was getting double and triple teamed. MSU had other threats so he should have been able to exploit it.
> 
> In part it might have been to due to youth and various injuries but I hope that's not what happens to him


I think Brown deferred, not some much getting lost. Had Ager not been there, then Shannon would have been more of a vocal point. I'm willing to wager LBJ is unselish enough of a star to make Brown feel more comfortable than he did at MSU. At times, MSU underachieved and played some selfish basketball. Since Brown is system sensitive, doing those kinds of things throw him off. If LBJ and crew don't go down that road, Shannon will be fine.


----------



## remy23

*ESPN | NBA | Vegas rookie update: Roy, Brown, O'Bryant*



> *Vegas rookie update: Roy, Brown, O'Bryant*
> 
> *Brown's burden*
> 
> The big news in Cleveland all offseason has been LeBron James' contract extension, which still seems to be in flux. Meanwhile, there hasn't been much fanfare around Shannon Brown, whom general manager Danny Ferry made his first-ever first-rounder with the 25th pick in the draft.
> 
> With the speculation that James is giving the Cavs four more years -- turning down a maximum five-year extension for a three-year pact -- every move is magnified. With no first-round pick last year, none next year and no salary cap room, Brown has a lot riding on him. The Cavs need him to be one of the guys from the late first round who makes it.
> 
> Everything the Cavs do relates to James and so does Brown, who is versatile enough to play both point and shooting guard. The Cavs dream that he may at some point be able to play on the court with Larry Hughes and James, giving the team three multitalented players who create matchup problems.
> 
> The Michigan State product looked the part on Monday, playing 28 minutes at point guard and scoring 16 points with five assists as the Cavs hammered the Warriors. He scored 19 points in a game last week playing mostly shooting guard.
> 
> He's not a pure ball handler, but Brown has shown an excellent feel in Vegas along with the ability to drive, kick and finish with both hands, a trait that isn't as common as one might think in the NBA.
> 
> "It is easy to play with LeBron. You don't need to develop a long relationship. You just have to be out there and run the floor with him," said Brown, who has known James since both were 16. "I don't feel any pressure to do anything right now, but I think I'm going to have to play with confidence."


Good read.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: ESPN | NBA | Vegas rookie update: Roy, Brown, O'Bryant*



> Game One Final: Cleveland 91 – Golden State 66
> 
> Cleveland
> 
> _Bradley Sutton_
> 
> *Shannon Brown*
> 
> Brown continued his strong play today with a variety of plays that showed that he is ready to contribute at this level. First off was his ability to get to the hoop, his dribble penetration. Remember, he is not a small guy like a Rajon Rondo or Sebastian Telfair. He’s a bulky 6’3” 200lbs,+. Yet still he had enough quickness to get to the hoop, almost at will, for either a layup, a tear drop, or a dime to one of his teammates. He even took it coast to coast at one point for the hoop without anyone being able to catch up to him.
> 
> *Martynas Andriuskevicius*
> 
> Marty had probably his best game of his summer league career. While he is still not NBA ready yet, he showed glimpses of what scouts saw a couple of years ago when they had hyped him to be a lottery pick. Here is a 7’2”/7’3” guy who was flying up and down the court, stroking it from the outside (Hit two out of his three downtown balls, and about 3 more midrange jump shots, one off of a beautiful pick and pop play), threw in a couple of post moves, and was hustling on both ends. He had a nice block on a layup try, and only had one turnover. He still has a ways to go, but today’s game should make Cleveland fans happy that they were able to nab him in the 2nd round.
> 
> *Sasha Pavlovic*
> 
> Sasha had a terrible game, bottom line. In the first half, he couldn’t get open at all, and his teammates couldn’t find him on the rare occasion that he was alone. Because of this, when he finally did get the ball, he forced up a couple of bad shots that missed, it was almost like he was saying, ‘I had better throw this brick up, who knows when I’m going to see the ball again.’ The other occasion he did get the ball, he had to push off just to get the shot off, and thus was whistled for the offensive foul. Stats do not usually tell the whole story, but in this game, he played 20 minutes, had 4 points, and 6 fouls.
> 
> *Brandon Hunter*
> 
> Hunter was arguably the best player on the floor today. He was literally all over the court. He gets off of the floor faster than most, and this is a guy who weighs upwards of 260lbs. He was leaping above people to get rebounds, stuffing everything in sight (he had about 3 other dunks called off due to fouls away from the ball, 3 second violations, etc.), diving for loose balls, and driving to the hoop (and earning 19 free throws due to his foul drawing ability). He had game highs for both teams of points and rebounds.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1407

I still can't believe in the same year we drafted Luke (a SG/SF), traded a first round pick for Sasha (a SG/SF) before the season started, and then traded another first round pick for Jiri Welsh (a SG). Blah Blah and Blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: ESPN | NBA | Vegas rookie update: Roy, Brown, O'Bryant*



Pioneer10 said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1407
> 
> I still can't believe in the same year we drafted Luke (a SG/SF), traded a first round pick for Sasha (a SG/SF) before the season started, and then traded another first round pick for Jiri Welsh (a SG). Blah Blah and Blah


The Ghost of Paxson still screwing us over :curse: 

Jiri Welsch for a 1st round pick? uke:


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game 4*

*Cleveland 78, New Orleans 70*


----------



## remy23

*Recap for Game 4*



> *Cavs deal Hornets third TVSL loss*
> 
> *Dennis Rogers*
> [email protected]
> 
> *July 12, 2006*
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers beat the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets 78-70 Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> The Cavaliers had a 42-37 halftime lead, but the Hornets started the second half strong, taking the lead at 56-55 on an Ezra Williams jumper. Following a Cedric Simmons dunk that gave the Hornets a 58-55 lead, Cleveland went on a 10-0 run to stretch their lead to seven.
> 
> Hilton Armstrong cut the lead to just four with 2:05 remaining, but a Kirk Snyder technical foul (his second of the game) and a three-pointer by Stephen Graham pushed the lead and gave the Cavaliers the eight point win.
> 
> Sharrod Ford led the Cavs in scoring with 15 points (5-8 FG, 5-10 FT) and six rebounds. Graham (6-14 FG), Shannon Brown (5-10 FG), Daniel Gibson (5-6 FG) and Brandon Hunter (4-4 FG, 6-8 FT) had 14 points a piece.
> 
> Armstrong, a rookie out of UConn, had a game-high 20 points on seven-of-13 shooting and six-of-six free throw shooting. Snyder contributed 12 points (2-5 FG, 8-9 FT), while Williams pitched in with 11 points (5-8 FG).
> 
> The Cavs shot 46 percent (27-59 FG) for the game, while the Hornets shot 41 percent (24-59 FG).
> 
> The Hornets, 1-3 in TVSL, finish league play on Friday at 5 p.m. when they take on the Minnesota Timberwolves. The Cavaliers, 2-2 in TVSL play, finish out against the Toronto Raptors on Friday at 3 p.m.
> 
> *News and Notes:* Following the game, the Hornets had a press conference at the TVSL introducing their newest acquisition, Peja Stojakovic&Brandon Bass did not play for the Hornets, flying home instead due to a minor injury&former Hornet Baron Davis was in the stands taking in TVSL action.


Cleveland secures another win and sees both their draft picks play well. On the flip side of things, Sasha had a bad game and Martynas left with a leg injury (not serious).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Do you guys think Brandon Hunter will make the team? seems like he is really playing his balls off, but its always the 'potential' talent that makes the squad. And its also great to hear that Marty is playing well, and hopefully will somewhat be used at times this year. And I knew Brown would be an athlete just what we needed, I hope he can improve his ball handling, I think we could see alot of our "energy" group Hughes-Brown-Bron-Gooded-AV..... I like how that sounds...


----------



## remy23

*Living Las Vegas: Vegas Summer League, Vol. III*












> *Living Las Vegas: Vegas Summer League, Vol. III*
> 
> Once again, Cavaliers' rookie Shannon Brown was terrific, if only for a half.
> 
> In scoring 11 of his 14 points in the first half, Brown had a dunk where he was literally looking into the basket before he brought the house down. His hops are off the charts and his arms dangle all the way down to his knees. Good luck making a clean pass against the Cavaliers this season, with the athleticism and length of perimeter players like LeBron James, Larry Hughes, and Brown.
> 
> Brown had several religious moments, but second-round steal Daniel Gibson (42nd overall) was fantastic as well.
> 
> In matching Brown with 14 points, Gibson hit 5-of-6 from the field and 4-of-4 from the line, and he just had a poise and a bounce about him that made me fully understand why GM Danny Ferry said after the draft that Gibson was "a lock to make the final roster." That's a mouthful because second-rounders are typically guaranteed a grand total of nothing entering training camp.
> 
> I can guarantee you this: The Cavs will be the first- or second-best team in the East this season.


----------



## remy23

*New Shannon Brown video from the summer league*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Do you guys think Brandon Hunter will make the team? seems like he is really playing his balls off, but its always the 'potential' talent that makes the squad.


I'm watching the Cavs/Warriors game on NBATV right now and Hunter is huge. He is roughly around the same size as Ron Artest and is posting up and physically dominating guys. Of course, it's just the summer league but Brandon looks better than Sasha out there. It's disappointing that Sasha isn't there mentally and figured he could just show up and play well. That's not been the case.

*Shannon Brown Summer league clips*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YO0JayBxPjs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YO0JayBxPjs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Observations*

Shannon Brown looks great out there. His ballhandling is better than I expected. He even looked great playing point for stretches of the game. In due time, if Cleveland ever asked Shannon to play point, I'm now convinced he could do it (or at least for decent stretches of a game at a time). Brown's passing is nice, he has good vision and sees the court well. He's clearly a better passer/ballhandler than Flip was. 

Martynas looked a lot better than he did last season. One announcer kept saying, "He looks 10 times better now than a year ago." While Andriuskevicius still has a thin upper body, his lower body has begun to start filling out (nice strong base).


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game 5*

*Cleveland 70, Toronto 65*


----------



## remy23

*Recap for Game 5*



> *Cavs break out in second half to beat Raptors*
> 
> *Dennis Rogers*
> *[email protected]*
> 
> *July 14, 2006*
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers outscored the Toronto Raptors 22-14 in the third quarter to break open a tie game en route to a 70-65 victory Friday afternoon in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League. The Raptors attempted a late rally during the final minutes, but the Cavs staved off the attempt for the win.
> 
> The teams were knotted at 30-30 at the half before Cleveland reeled off its eight-point outburst in the third. Through the first half, Cleveland out shot Toronto 36.7% to 30.3%. In the second half, the Cavaliers made their run with help from a 54.2% shooting effort.
> 
> For the game, Cleveland shot 44.4% (24-54 FG) to Toronto's 33.9% (20-59 FG).
> 
> The Cavs were led offensively by four double-digit efforts, with Shannon Brown's 17 points (6-16 FG) leading the way. Sharrod Ford trailed Brown by one with his 16 points. Stephen Graham posted 13, while Brandon Hunter had 12.
> 
> P.J. Tucker matched Brown's output with his 17 points (6-11 FG) in a losing cause. William Avery pitched in 14, while Joey Graham had 12.
> 
> The game featured the first match up in Vegas Summer League history between identical twins. Stephen and Joey Graham played collegiately together at Oklahoma State University. Today, they went head-to-head with Stephen's Raptors getting the best of Joey's Cavaliers.


The Cleveland Cavaliers finish at 3-2.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Recap for Game 5*



> There are numerous reasons why NBA teams take part in summer league, but perhaps the most important is to get a good evaluation of new draft picks. The Cavaliers wrapped up their Vegas Summer League experience Friday with a 70-65 victory over the Toronto Raptors to finish 3-2. But the win didn't put smiles on the Cavs' officials faces -- the play of first-round pick Shannon Brown did.
> 
> Brown scored 17 points in the victory and finished the five games averaging 14 points on 50 percent shooting, 2.4 rebounds and 2.4 assists. Those stats look nice enough, but their value is somewhat superficial as well.
> 
> What lit up Cavs coach Mike Brown was watching his new guard's attitude, technique and poise.
> 
> Like how Shannon Brown knew how to attack pick-and-rolls in spells when he was at point guard, not a style he was used to at Michigan State. Or how he would pick things up quickly in practice. And how he wanted to win and delivered when games were on the line, as he did in leading a late comeback Friday.
> 
> ``Shannon did some things that are hard to teach,'' Mike Brown said. ``He was impressive in a lot of areas, especially some you wouldn't think this early in his career.''
> 
> Second-round pick Daniel Gibson looked solid in his time on the floor, mostly spent at point guard. He averaged nine points and 3.5 assists and showed some good instincts. He was selective in his shots, which helped him shoot 54 percent from the field.
> 
> Free-agent forward Brandon Hunter, who starred at Ohio University and has played two years in the NBA, might have played his way into a training-camp invitation. He averaged 9.6 points and 9.2 rebounds and looked very strong around the basket.
> 
> Last year's second-round pick, Martynas Andriuskevicius, missed the end of the league with a calf strain, but the coaches said they saw some improvement in the 20-year-old.
> 
> The standout player, though, was Shannon Brown. On offense, he looked strong. On defense, his work ethic matched his reputation.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15045820.htm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is a bit late but finally had some time to review the summer league game on NBA TV.

Shannon Brown is going to be in our top 7-8 player rotation next season, guaranteed. Like Remy I was very impressed by his ball-handling. Very smooth with the ball coming up the floor, off the pick and roll, penetrating, pretty much all around. His skill set is already there, frankly the way he looked out there i'd rather have him on the floor with Lebron and Larry than Snow. 

He may not be a pure point but his court vision is solid. And he is built like a tank already.

I'm very pleased with that pick.


----------



## remy23

*Las Vegas Summer League | Hornets/Cavaliers Highlights*

*Las Vegas Summer League | Hornets/Cavaliers*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v25UrosVMHE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v25UrosVMHE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> His skill set is already there, frankly the way he looked out there i'd rather have him on the floor with Lebron and Larry than Snow.


Yeah. If Brown somehow worked his way into the starting or 4th quarter line ups, I'd also rather have Shannon take Eric's spot over Larry's (although a lot of people assume if Shannon plays well, he's only a threat to Hughes' PT and not Snow's, which I hope isn't the case).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Brown looked better at PG. To me when he was playing the 2 he settled too much for perimeter shots. When he played the 1 he was much more active splitting double teams and attacking the rim. 

In the Snow role he can obviously create his own shot but also stick those open looks and you don't lose anything defensively. He's also great at pushing the ball in the open court. His ball handling is NBA ready. I'm guessing this will only become more evident in the preseason and training camp.

What is the argument for playing Snow over him? Especially late in games.


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Brown looked better at PG. To me when he was playing the 2 he settled too much for perimeter shots. When he played the 1 he was much more active splitting double teams and attacking the rim.
> 
> In the Snow role he can obviously create his own shot but also stick those open looks and you don't lose anything defensively. He's also great at pushing the ball in the open court. His ball handling is NBA ready. I'm guessing this will only become more evident in the preseason and training camp.
> 
> What is the argument for playing Snow over him? Especially late in games.


I think it's fairly obvious Brown should get some run at PG, but if the team uses him more at SG, he'll be limited to taking minutes from Hughes and coming in for Hughes to give him rest. This situation may play out like the Varejao one. Fans around the world were screaming for more AV. And unfortuntely, despite being productive and changing games, it took a long while for AV to get the time we wanted. I could see Brown's situation playing out the same way. He'll have to overcome Mike Brown's love of Snow and the status quo (Coach Brown is a nice coach but he's on the conservative side, he eases into things slowly, instead of being daring, bold and improvising on the spot).


----------



## Pioneer10

Brown looks like he might have a great shot at grabbing the 6th man spot. One can dream that if we grab an actual starting calibre PG we could phase out Snow, Jones, Newble, and the rest completely out of the rotation


----------



## remy23

^ Well, regardless of whether we get a true starting calibur PG or not, Newble shouldn't see many minutes at all. Even without a pick up, he should be all but phased out already.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

During all this talk, what is happing to Daniel Gibson. I dont think Luke or Newble will have any effect on this team this year.


----------



## remy23

Gibson had a nice summer league himself. He's a solid on-the-ball defender and has a nice stroke. The only problem is that he doesn't run a team very well in a pure point guard fashion. The ironic thing may be that Brown is better at PG, as in running the team and handling things than Gibson at the moment. Both guys did well for themselves. There was some guy who said something along the lines of "If Gibson continues to improve his stroke, he would be like a version of Damon that plays defense."


----------



## HB

I have been reading this thread for a while now. And am really impressed by Marty and Shannon Brown. I really hope those two can keep improving. Not a big fan of Gibsons' though. I think Brown can really contribute this season. His bball IQ is off the charts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Gibson had a nice summer league himself. He's a solid on-the-ball defender and has a nice stroke. The only problem is that he doesn't run a team very well in a pure point guard fashion. The ironic thing may be that Brown is better at PG, as in running the team and handling things than Gibson at the moment. Both guys did well for themselves. There was some guy who said something along the lines of "If Gibson continues to improve his stroke, he would be like a version of Damon that plays defense."


I like Gibson also. He fits this team well because we really need on the ball defense and shooting ability from our PG - his 2 greatest strengths. He should make the active roster because he is the only guy we have capable of guarding the Felton/Telfair's of the league. 

I don't see him ever being a great playmaker but he does fit in alongside Lebron and Larry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great, Hawks just signed Lorenzen Wright for $6MM over 2 years.

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/41803/20060805/hawks_sign_lorenzen_wright/

Can someone explain to me why Ferry didn't make a comparable offer? 3 mill a year is nothing for a solid backup center. 

Ferry has been sitting on his hands all damn offseason, he better have something solid planned with Drew....


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. I bet we end up just re-signing Gooden for a fair deal. Somewhere between Nene and the MLE.

Really...Long term...Gooden and Verejao is what we want.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I say we give Drew a long-term deal (without outrageously overpaying) and find someone who will take Z off our hands.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

With the addition of Wesley we gotta lose some guards plus we actually need to have production from our guards this year.


----------

